# ABU GARCIA AMBASSADEUR 7000 C3 VS. AKIOS S-Line 656 CSM Reel



## oneirishpollack (Mar 31, 2016)

Thinking about buying another baitcaster, in a previous post I looked at the Akios, but in comparing these two reals, it LOOKS like the Abu is a better value. Below are some of the key specs I noted. What am I missing here? Why would I consider paying $40 more for the Akios? All I can see out of the box is that it has a higher gear ratio.

ABU GARCIA AMBASSADEUR 7000 C3[/B]

2 stainless steel ball bearings + 1 roller bearing provides smooth operation
Duragear™ brass gear for extended gear life
Carbon Matrix™ drag system provides smooth, consistent drag pressure across the entire drag range
6 pin centrifugal brake gives consistent brake pressure throughout the cast
Extended bent handle with power knobs for increased cranking power
Synchronized level wind system improves line lay and castability
Corrosion resistant instant anti reverse bearing provides greater protection
Gear ratio 4.1:1
Max Drag 20 lbs.
*$129.99*



*
AKIOS S-Line 656 CSM Reel*

2 Stainless Bearings in the Spool
Machined Brass Gears
Carbon Multi Disc Drag System for Optimal Drag
Mag/Centrifugal Brake System
Performance
Brass Anti-Corrosion Chromed Side Plates
Synchronised Level-Wind (CS Model)
Stainless Steel Power Handle
Corrosion Resistant IAR Bearing
Line Out Alarm
High Torque Winding Power
Open top CT frame
Gear Ratio 5.3:1 
Max drag 17.5 lbs.
*Price $169.99*


----------



## Green Cart (May 14, 2002)

What about the reel weight and line capacity that you may want to compare?


----------



## Carolina Rebel (Aug 25, 2005)

What about a Slosh 20?


----------



## cooper138 (Aug 8, 2012)

Nothing against the 7000, great reel but the akios is a casting machine both imo are very different. They are two different sized reels as well. That being said I haven't touched a 7000 in some years.


----------



## River (Sep 30, 2006)

Cooper138's very correct ..... I got a bunch of nice Abu's (no 7000's, too big for my fishin) that have been jacked up with all the goodies ... And I keep em for all the good times I had with em .... But I have Akios on all my rods now, even freshwater ... Akios reels are Abu's on steroids ..... River


----------



## DANtheJDMan (Aug 29, 2012)

For the longest time I wanted a 757 Akios which is the 7000 C3 on steroids. 
Then I picked one up at the Fishing Hole in Salvo and realized this is one big son of a gun and I can't get my thumb up and over it. 
I got pussy hands now but they are still fairly big.
I got to buy myself a birthday/Christmas/anniversary present and I got an Akios Tourno 666 MM3 it has more line than a 656 and I have not got the guts to turn the brake off high yet. 
This flippin thing will flat zing out line and its as slow as it will go and no fluff. Plus it still has 6.3:1 gear ratio. 
I took it pompano fishing down in Florida and with the bait stealers down there you never would get done winding a big reel with 4.3:1 gears. 
We caught a bunch of good size drum down in Texas this Christmas and they would take the bait and when you pulled up on them they would sprint to the beach. Even with a 656 it was hard to wind fast enough to keep up with them. I would have never kept up with a 4.3:1 gear ratio reel. 
I'm no expert but I got a 656 and a 666 and a bunch of 6500s that I love. I would like to get an old used 7000 C3 but it would just be something to use for shark fishing at night.


----------



## ez2cdave (Oct 13, 2008)

cooper138 said:


> Nothing against the 7000, great reel but the akios is a casting machine both imo are very different.


Since they are both "ultra-cast" ( floating spool shaft ) design reels, the difference in casting may boil down to what bearings Akios uses, compared to Abu. I hope that Tommy Farmer will comment, since he's very familiar with them !


----------



## Don B (Jul 28, 2001)

I pulled up the schematics for the AMBASSADEUR 7000 C3. Most show the bearings to clearly be in the end plates. On one schematic I could not determine whether the right side bearing was in the end plate or associated with the spool.

For the most part, the Ambassadeur 7000, Omoto 7000, and Akios 757 are the same. Gear ratios may vary.


----------



## Mastrbaitr (May 7, 2014)

Probably better bearings on the Akios. FYI the head of akios used to work for abu.


----------



## ez2cdave (Oct 13, 2008)

Don B said:


> I pulled up the schematics for the AMBASSADEUR 7000 C3. Most show the bearings to clearly be in the end plates. On one schematic I could not determine whether the right side bearing was in the end plate or associated with the spool.
> 
> For the most part, the Ambassadeur 7000, Omoto 7000, and Akios 757 are the same. Gear ratios may vary.


OK . . . I know the 6500's have the bearings in the spool .

Anyway, it probably is the defference in the bearings that makes the difference.

Tight Lines !


----------



## River (Sep 30, 2006)

There are a lot of very small differences, you'll have to get out a couple micrometers to find em. Remember, the creator of Akios was the engineer for Abu for many years and had ideas of his own. I have the same bearing in my Abu Records that came in my Akios .... The Akios still throws better .... I was fishing with all souped up Records when Akios got involved, the Records were the best you could get in a Abu for us left hand crankers, no Blue Yonders .... But Akios hit the ground running, started making Lefty's right from the start ..... Thanks Akios for thinking about us, River


----------



## River (Sep 30, 2006)

By the way .... Tommy's probably busy hosting a Casting tournament at Morgan's Corner ..... A Akios Tourney MM3 won yesterday .... Just sayin, River


----------



## Don B (Jul 28, 2001)

River said:


> ..... A Akios Tourney MM3 won yesterday .... Just sayin, River


Oh, I thought it was the caster who won


----------



## River (Sep 30, 2006)

My apologies Don B, you're right ..... And I don't care what I've got in my hand, I can't touch these guys ...


----------



## bronzbck1 (Jun 13, 2007)

Akios is my pick. I have a bunch of both and like River I keep the Abu's for old times sake


----------



## AbuMike (Sep 3, 2007)

I've had 2 757's and 2 656 and had bad experiences with all 4. Now with that said I have many friends that have them and love um.....BTW them Abu 7000's you by now are China reels and real POS..


----------



## surffshr (Dec 8, 2003)

River said:


> My apologies Don B, you're right ..... And I don't care what I've got in my hand, I can't touch these guys ...



no we can't river, But they do tend to use the best reel they can find.


----------



## Don B (Jul 28, 2001)

surffshr said:


> no we can't river, But they do tend to use the best reel they can find.


Very True. 
At the Jerry Valentine tournament in Texas, the first, third, and sixth positions were won by persons casting Omoto reels.


----------



## Carolina Rebel (Aug 25, 2005)

AbuMike said:


> I've had 2 757's and 2 656 and had bad experiences with all 4. Now with that said I have many friends that have them and love um.....BTW them Abu 7000's you by now are China reels and real POS..


How would you say the Akios compares to the old (dual spool tension knob) Abu's? I never met a palming sideplate Abu I couldn't wreck, but the old ones seem pretty nice.


----------



## don brinson (Apr 8, 2011)

I have a couple of the 656's and like them a lot. I bought a 757 in jan. I had my first change to cast it last week. It was a bit of an adjustment to get use to the larger sized. But it casts very nice. I was throwing 
4oz with a mullet head. It was all the weather required to hold. Still can't get it out as far yet as the 656, but with some more throws it will get there.


----------



## surffshr (Dec 8, 2003)

Copied from Lil Red Jeep's post:

"I found a contact email address on the Akios site and sent them an email simply asking if that was true about Omoto making the reels. What I got in return was pleasantly surprising. The founder of Akios, Simon Bradbury, as many of you many of you may know, was the head of design for Pure Fishing's round reels developement for 16 years. That is the parent company for Abu Garcia. Simon responded to me personally, and very quickly I might add. He confirmed that Omoto does indeed manufacture Akios reels, but to the specifications of Akios and not to Omoto. He pointed out that Omoto makes many of Abu's reels today and have for some time. He was very pleasant and not evasive at all, which to me said a lot about both him and his company."

http://www.akiosfishingtackle.com/


----------



## Don B (Jul 28, 2001)

don brinson said:


> I have a couple of the 656's and like them a lot. I bought a 757 in jan. I had my first change to cast it last week. It was a bit of an adjustment to get use to the larger sized. But it casts very nice. I was throwing
> 4oz with a mullet head. It was all the weather required to hold. Still can't get it out as far yet as the 656, but with some more throws it will get there.


Hi Don,

The spool weight of the 757 is 55 grams while the 656 is 16 grams. Also the 656 is Ultracast design while the spool bearings for the 757 are outboard in the side plates.
Learning to cast the 757 farther will pay dividends in casting your 656.

Best wishes,
Don


----------



## Tommy (Jan 24, 2001)

Most of this has been covered so no need to be redundant.

You are comparing apples to oranges as the reels are a different design. the 656 is and ultra cast design (bearings in spool) and the 7000 has the bearings located in the end-caps. The Ultracast design is superior for casting performance. The 656 is designed to perform best with .35mm mono line (around 15 lb test, most manufacturers) and the 7000 works best with 20-25 lb test mono.

Both will work, just designed to do different jobs. You will not go wrong with an Akios product.

Tommy 



oneirishpollack said:


> Thinking about buying another baitcaster, in a previous post I looked at the Akios, but in comparing these two reals, it LOOKS like the Abu is a better value. Below are some of the key specs I noted. What am I missing here? Why would I consider paying $40 more for the Akios? All I can see out of the box is that it has a higher gear ratio.
> 
> ABU GARCIA AMBASSADEUR 7000 C3[/B]
> 
> ...


----------

